# Derailleur Hanger for KG281?



## mahoneyjoe (May 31, 2002)

Anyone know where I can get a derailleur hanger for a 2001 Look KG281?
I don't have an immediate need, but would like to have one for a spare as a crash could knock me off the road for a long while. Thanks


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

mahoneyjoe said:


> Anyone know where I can get a derailleur hanger for a 2001 Look KG281?
> I don't have an immediate need, but would like to have one for a spare as a crash could knock me off the road for a long while. Thanks


PM me your address and I can get one in the mail for you on Monday. Do you need both dropouts, or just the derailleur side?

*[email protected]*


----------



## mahoneyjoe (May 31, 2002)

Chas: I PM'd you this am; thanks again, that was Johnny on the spot.


----------



## mahoneyjoe (May 31, 2002)

Thanks so much Chas; I'm a big Look fan; sure doesn't hurt to have this kind of great support; ask about a proprietary part and then get it in the mail, for free, like three days later. thanks again.


----------

